# They are up big time!



## ozawkiegold93 (Apr 19, 2015)

They are up big time on the East side of Perry Lake. We went out today and found 20 in the first 15 minutes. Found 54 in about an hour. Most were in big groups and all were near Ash trees.


----------



## ItsJustJess (Apr 24, 2020)

I’ve been west of Perry for the last few days and have only found a handful.


----------



## JHawx (Apr 7, 2019)

Hey y’all, was put around Slough Creek today and found a 9mm magazine layin in the woods. If anyone lost one you can email me at [email protected]. I’d like to get it back to its rightful owner. Thanks


----------

